# Help with Acer system restore disk please



## millie da kidd (Jul 31, 2008)

Well i had dual booted ubuntu linux with windows vista.While on linux i unplugged my acer and lost everything. Vista and linux.
I went to geek squad and they told me i had to order the system restore disk form acer.
I did. While waiting i installed ubuntu only.(which is what I'm on now) 
I did everything that the instructions told me to do on the system restore disk.

System restore disk 1st.
then recovery.

After i put recovery disk in it tell me "Restore failed. Reason 0x0000017. Click ok to restart your computer.

and then it just starts with ubuntu.
I have tried the whole step twice already and get the same error.

What do i do?

Thank you in advance


----------

